# Xanthogranulomatous Pyelonephritis



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone have an idea for a dx code for Xanthogranulomatous Pyelonephritis?

Thanks!


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 17, 2009)

We can code 590.00 Chronic Pyelonephritis.


----------

